# Does Mr. Bean have Social Anxiety?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

His behavior is not normal in social situations he's in, but I didn't see him show symptoms of SA like shaking, etc... What does he have?

This is an example of his unusual behavior that I am talking about.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

He has asperger's and narcissistic personality disorder if it's possible to have both


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't know but I would be friends with him if he was a real person haha


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

He's definitely an eccentric fellow but he seems pretty comfortable and doesnt have obvious signs of anxiety. I really wonder what his diagnosis would be. He seems to be in his own world so maybe some form of autism or a similar condition. bottom line is he's funny as hell!


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I've never found Mr. Bean funny :/ It always feels like I'm laughing at someone with a mental handicap, lol. 

Also, that bald guy looks like the Six Flags guy.


----------



## JohnMartson (May 31, 2010)

In real life he is fine and oxford graduate I think, but his character may have some problems talking to people.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I always thought Mr. Bean was very very confident, lol. And funny to boot.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Great video! :lol


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Neptunus said:


> Great video! :lol


:agree :teeth


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> He has asperger's and narcissistic personality disorder if it's possible to have both


I think it's possible that Mr Bean displays Aspie type actions.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Haha, I love Mr. Bean! I don't think he has SA though.


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

I 'm pretty sure he has Antisocial Personality Disorder. Mr. Bean is my favorite comedy show of all time. :b


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Mr Bean doesn't have SA, I don't think. He has guts to do some of the stuff he does, my god, embaressing but he seems to not care, or he does care abit but he seems to think that what he is doing is funny and normal to the eyes on someone else, but doesn't realise that really people are annoyed and sensitive by it. 

He cracks me up all the time.


----------

